# I come in peace!



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to CS. I've spent the past couple years at Smokers Forum, but cigars have gradually taken over my tobacco obsessions. I'm getting acquinted to my new messageboard digs.

I figured what better way to introduce myself to you fellow Gorillas then with a little contest. Nothing extravagent, but I've got a few cigars burning a hole in my humi...so the first gorilla to name my favorite Detroit Tiger player (current roster) gets dibs on a package fresh from the Motor City.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Pudge

and welcome to CS


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope thats not it cuz I was ganna say it...and welcome to the jungle!

Ill say sheffield?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Club Stogie.

Let me know when you get into Boston we can meet you know were.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Jeremy Bonderman because he shares my first name...thank for the contest....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Magglio


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> Jeremy Bonderman because he shares my first name...thank for the contest....


Isn't bonderman a hurler?


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the club, Mark..


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

volfan said:


> Isn't bonderman a hurler?


I think so.... (I don't follow baseball at all)


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to club stogie, I would say Curtis Granderson


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Some great guesses, but none have hit the strikezone yet!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to it! Glad you are here:cb


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

how about justin verlander


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to CS! :ss

Guillen?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

welcome aboard....and i couldnt name a tiger player at all never mind your favorite


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

21 Sean Casey
welcome to the jungle mate!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

#14 Placido Polanco 

And welcome!


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

kenny rogers


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thames


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joel Zumaya


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

volfan said:


> Isn't bonderman a hurler?


:r 


JPH said:


> I think so.... (I don't follow baseball at all)


Jeremy - I think he meant that as a play on the word "hurler" - as in u


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to the jungle! Gary Sheffield?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Welcome to CS! :ss
> 
> Guillen?


Bazookajoe comes up with a clutch hit!










That'll score Carlos.:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be sending you a PM momentarily to work out the details.

Thanks to all who posted! I appreciate the welcomes. Hopefully we'll all be seeing a lot of each other in the near future. Maybe a couple more kaboooms!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the contest. You really know how to start off here.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats bazookajoe, it's shaping up to be your week.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to CS! Is it Sean Casey?


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Great idea man, Welcome again!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Cecil Fielder?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to CS! seems to me Im always late:c


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :r
> 
> Jeremy - I think he meant that as a play on the word "hurler" - as in u


at least you got it Peter.

scottie


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Jungle!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I'll be sending you a PM momentarily to work out the details.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted! I appreciate the welcomes. Hopefully we'll all be seeing a lot of each other in the near future. Maybe a couple more kaboooms!


Nice contest 
Now come to the next herf (feb 17th MGM casino)VIP bar is ours:al 
Bring you mate if you have 1 
Hope u like it here in the "D" (cause i do):gn 
Oh yeah welcome to the jungle have yourself some fun.:mn


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice way to introduce yourself. Welcome. :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I listened closely and heard the cigars cheering as I put them into a box bound for California. It was the craziest thing


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Welcome to CS. Glad to have another Tigers fan aboard. See around!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I listened closely and heard the cigars cheering as I put them into a box bound for California. It was the craziest thing


Really? Mine always seem to be screaming, "Nooo!! Don't send us to Heath! He'll burn us!!"


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I listened closely and heard the cigars cheering as I put them into a box bound for California. It was the craziest thing


They don't realize a fiery death awaits them...:ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very nice prize Mark, thanks! Several sticks there I haven't tried and a World Series rally towel to keep 'em warm. Very generous of you and I appreciate it.:ss


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Very nice prize Mark, thanks! Several sticks there I haven't tried and a World Series rally towel to keep 'em warm. Very generous of you and I appreciate it.:ss


Nice selection, Enjoy!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

That is an authentic towel waved hard at Game 2 of the World Series:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Glad you recieved it so quickly, too.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> That is an authentic towel waved hard at Game 2 of the World Series:ss


So it was you - I think I saw you when I watched that game.

Hey, I forgot to mention above that I like getting those churchill size sticks. I don't get them too often but I like them.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> So it was you - I think I saw you when I watched that game.
> 
> Hey, I forgot to mention above that I like getting those churchill size sticks. I don't get them too often but I like them.


Have you tried the RP 1990 or the Gurkha Churchill before? They are very enjoyable smokes


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Have you tried the RP 1990 or the Gurkha Churchill before? They are very enjoyable smokes


Neither in the churchill shape - looking forward to all the sticks. Thanks again.


----------

